# Mammatus (Estremoz_07.08.2015)



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 21:13)

Por volta das 19h30 (18h30_UTC)...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Por volta das 19h30 (18h30_UTC)...


Espectáculo!


----------

